# HK Too Dolly face chart with a twist! [PIC HEAVY!]



## PinkPearl (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey everyone!
This look is mainly inspired by LadyJ's HK makeover FOTD and too dolly face chart! I have been wanting to do this ever since I saw that look on her! I like how it turned out! It's not as precise as her MA but oh well.. Anyway, here we go...



























I went a little pic happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I used (All MAC unless stated):
FACE
studio sculpt foundation in NC40
select cover up in NW25 and NC35
MSF natural in med dark
Fix+
Almay brow pencil in brunette

CHEEKS
fashion frenzy
petalpoint
sculpt powder
the body shop shimmer waves in peach

EYES
UDPP
penultimate liner on one eye and blacktrack on the other hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



azalea blush
bright fuchsia pigment with fix+
sushi flower
ricepaper
carbon
feline
maybelline define-a-lash
Quo lashes

LIPS
cranapple liner
pink nouveau l/s
nice kitty l/g






 alrighty then... time for me to go to bed... 
thanks for looking guys!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 26, 2009)

Very bright and bold. I love it!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Stunning and so vibrant! I love it!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 26, 2009)

Gorgeous and vibrant!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful.


----------



## Khalia25 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is sooooooooooooooo pretty!!! I looove looks done with pink!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 26, 2009)

oooh i love! im gonna do this look too =)
what brush did u use to apply blacktrack?


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 26, 2009)

Soooo pretty!!!! >_< I love hot pink and it looks amazing on you. Love the cheeks.


----------



## kittykit (Feb 26, 2009)

I was never a big fan of pink makeup but this one is stunning. You look great!


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 26, 2009)

I love what you did with the pinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So gorgeous!


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 26, 2009)

YAY!!!! Best HK face I've seen (just my opinion.) Really captures the feeling of HK.


----------



## User67 (Feb 26, 2009)

So beautiful!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very pretty! I loooveed LadyJ's fotd too!!


----------



## 3773519 (Feb 26, 2009)

uve just inspired me to wake up and smell the bright colors! I have been so brown and cream for like the past 4 months, but this just said Giselle wtf? use those hot colors. Stay tuned. Love it !


----------



## boba (Feb 26, 2009)

so pretty. i wanna do this look!


----------



## cynnie (Feb 26, 2009)

This is such a great look!  I can't wait til my Too Dolly palette comes in the mail! Great Job!


----------



## prettysecrets (Feb 26, 2009)

Pinks look so pretty on you!!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Feb 26, 2009)

Omg I love this look.... I think you did a great job... I am going to try this look


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is so cool!


----------



## leenybeeny (Feb 26, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty pink


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 26, 2009)

i looooove this!!!! You need to come and do your makeup. Or I dropped by your house next time i'm in TO


----------



## Kiyishima (Feb 26, 2009)

Love this! This is what Hello kitty really should have been about, the pinks!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2009)

Wendy, this looks fabulous.  Serously, every look is amazing on you!  You can wear it all.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 26, 2009)

You are amazing!


----------



## amyzon (Feb 26, 2009)

I love it!  Fuschia rocks!


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 26, 2009)

Ohhh I Love Ittt!!!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful fuchsia look|!


----------



## nunu (Feb 26, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 26, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## fintia (Feb 26, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 26, 2009)

This look is smoking hot!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 26, 2009)

I love how you did the liner, fab look !


----------



## Ggxox (Feb 26, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love what you've done with this face chart look. 

xoxo


----------



## joey444 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hotttt look!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, that's stunning! You can never wear too much Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I loooove Pinks and I am soooo glad that I will get Azalea + Bright Fuchsia next week


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 26, 2009)

Super pretty!


----------



## PinkPearl (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_oooh i love! im gonna do this look too =)
what brush did u use to apply blacktrack?_

 
I used the 210 brush to apply blacktrack


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 26, 2009)

oohh so much pink , i love it , very cute .


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 27, 2009)

You look really good! I think you did a great job. I love the lips too!!


----------



## Arshia (Feb 27, 2009)

amazing i love this! soooo freking gorgeouss!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 27, 2009)

I love how vibrant the eyecolor is!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 27, 2009)

u r so pretty in pink!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 27, 2009)

Great job, that bright Fuschia looks incredibly on you and I love your e/l. So pretty!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just Beautiful


----------



## gaishell (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful girl, beautiful loook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love fuchsia <3


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 2, 2010)

Very pretty! Hello Kitty would be proud


----------



## Paramnesia (Sep 10, 2010)

OMG I love this, will have to give it a try myself.


----------



## purelyfabulous (Sep 11, 2010)

love pink!


----------



## mystery (Sep 13, 2010)

i really love how vibrant and bold this look is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you make it work really well! love it


----------



## siemenss (Sep 14, 2010)

nice look!


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

I looooove this!


----------



## cyanidewine (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd love to see a tutorial on how you did the little black wings!


----------



## mac_lover24 (Sep 17, 2010)

It looks amazing. Very bright and inspiring


----------

